# Can I smoke in your car ?? No sorry ! Ok one star



## Alan (Aug 13, 2014)

Can I smoke in your car ?? No sorry ! Ok one star . What are we supposed to do in these kind of situation ?


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

email and request Uber to deactivate the passenger account. Give Uber the trip ID# and details the interaction. We don't need those passengers in the system.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Email uber. It's against their policy to smoke. If someone asks again say that it is against uber policy. I think pinning it on uber makes them less likely to rate you poorly.


----------



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

I had one chick asking if she could roll the window down.
I said YES
She lighted a cigarette and then lowered her window 1 inch down


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

ubearx said:


> I had one chick asking if she could roll the window down.
> I said YES
> She lighted a cigarette and then lowered her window 1 inch down


I hope you kicked that ***** out!


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Email uber. It's against their policy to smoke. If someone asks again say that it is against uber policy. I think pinning it on uber makes them less likely to rate you poorly.


Not at all. Example is this: what happens if someone with a large group wants you to accommodate them? They ask you to "bend the rules", tell you that you'd be doing them a favor, promise tips, a 5-star rating, etc. IOW, they try to negotiate with you because you are saying that they aren't your rules. If you break the group up, the chances are very high that they will rate you poorly. The same goes for everything else. Any decent leadership course will teach you that the only way to enforce rules effectively is to own them. Just say, "not in my car", this makes it known that this is your rule, it gains you respect.


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

Alan said:


> Can I smoke in your car ?? No sorry ! Ok one star . What are we supposed to do in these kind of situation ?


They actually told you that they were going to one-star you? If that is the case, then you have nothing to lose at that point, I would have thrown them out in a messed up location, like on the shoulder of a highway!


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

I doubt Uber will deactivate the riders...they provide money...so what if your car smell like shit and you risk getting lung Cancer? Uber don't give a shit


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

Raider said:


> I doubt Uber will deactivate the riders...they provide money...so what if your car smell like shit and you risk getting lung Cancer? Uber don't give a shit


Sure they do! It creates a bad experience for the pax, deactivate the driver!


----------



## Alan (Aug 13, 2014)

Well, I did email them but they didn't get back to me


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Alan said:


> Can I smoke in your car ?? No sorry ! Ok one star . What are we supposed to do in these kind of situation ?


This is why the last 2 years driving taxi I buy a cam for my taxi, pointing inside not outside,

The thing I like the most about rideshare, is that all you drivers that have signed up to do uber/Lyft are finding out that many passengers are total ass holes, you can't make every client happy, you will lose your mind trying.


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> This I why the last 2 years driving taxi I buy a cam for my taxi, pointing inside not out


English please?


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

I've gotten a dashcam for my car too. Only a few pax have asked about it so far, and none have been turned off by it. If anything, my ratings have gotten better in the past couple of weeks. It's not high quality, but it's enough to have proof of any wrongdoing that might happen during the ride.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

UberSonic said:


> I've gotten a dashcam for my car too. Only a few pax have asked about it so far, and none have been turned off by it. If anything, my ratings have gotten better in the past couple of weeks. It's not high quality, but it's enough to have proof of any wrongdoing that might happen during the ride.


Always have it running, one day it my save your ass.

Anyone need a cheaper alternative,
Just buy a small audio recorder and microphone.


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

UberSonic said:


> I've gotten a dashcam for my car too. Only a few pax have asked about it so far, and none have been turned off by it. If anything, my ratings have gotten better in the past couple of weeks. It's not high quality, but it's enough to have proof of any wrongdoing that might happen during the ride.


Which type did you get? I'm looking into getting one myself, I want something not overly expensive, but that has 2 lens and a microphone so that I can see the road and the passengers. I do not want GPS. Basically, I want to be able to show what happened either on the road or inside my car and I don't want the risk of incriminating myself for going 2 mph over the speed limit!


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

TrafficSlayer said:


> Which type did you get? I'm looking into getting one myself, I want something not overly expensive, but that has 2 lens and a microphone so that I can see the road and the passengers. I do not want GPS. Basically, I want to be able to show what happened either on the road or inside my car and I don't want the risk of incriminating myself for going 2 mph over the speed limit!



http://www.freedomcam.net/?page_id=25
Dual .3mp lenses, microphone, GPS is an optional external antenna. My only complaint is that with my mount location (on top of my center console dash), it sticks up a bit far, but I got a new mount that will bring it down a bit so it's less conspicuous. The lenses are very wide angle, especially the interior one. There's no significant detail inside, so no episodes of UberX Confessions, but its enough to have evidence. There's no night vision either, so inside is very dark unless it's a well lit road.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

TrafficSlayer said:


> I don't want the risk of incriminating myself for going 2 mph over the speed limit!


Umm, don't you think uber will be subpoenaed for this if needed in a court?


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

kalo said:


> Umm, don't you think uber will be subpoenaed for this if needed in a court?


I wouldn't only use it during my lyft/uber rides. What happens if I'm in a wreck on my way home?


----------



## Jewelbaby (Aug 21, 2014)

Or saying "I'm sorry but I'm allergic to cigarette smoke...." might also be an option. Make them think that their smoke will cause your seizure while driving. It's worked several times in my taxi. lol


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

Rental cars use a small sticker with the no smoking symbol on it. It's usually on the dash. I'm not sticking anything to my car, but for some it may be a way of nipping the no smoking thing before they ask.


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

I can't believe that anyone would even ask. Smoking stinks up a car something fierce. Even smokers don't want to stay in a hotel room that allows smoking in it.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Drive off and cancel, assuming they asked before you started the trip. The hard core smokers will be smoking when you arrive and ask before getting in. So, keep the doors locked if you see them smoking as you pull up. Drive off if any doubt. I learned my lesson the hard way. If they just put it out and don't say anything before getting in, you're probably ok.

The first time I fell for this trap. I said no and got low rated, 3 or below, don't recall exactly. She even said all the other drivers let me. Next time if they ask, it's over. The same with when someone asks to fit more passengers in your car than capacity. It's a no win situation and not worth a couple bucks net. Don't start the ride until your pulling away. That way you reserve a way out of a rated ride by canceling when you find out you're in a hosed situation.


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

If you have a hard core smoker and you're on a long run, consider asking if they want to pull over somewhere so they can take a smoke break. They'll be grateful and you'll make more money. I learned that when I was doing three hour sales presentations. Smokers can go without food longer than they can go without a cigarette.


----------

